# Melissa & Doug boycott



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone know why there is a boycott going on against Melissa & Doug products? I am curious, because I occasionally purchase this brand.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I haven't heard about it. I know some of their toys are made in China, but I've also heard they have much more strict testing and quality standards than the average toy company. But maybe it's as part of the MIC boycott?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

some moms on here are boycotting it, right now I see no reason to, but we dont own a large amount of their stuff, we only have 2 puzzles.


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I believe it is just in conjuction with a Chinese products boycott.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiesue2* 
I believe it is just in conjuction with a Chinese products boycott.

some mamas are also doing it because of lead concerns after positive lead tests in their children. theres a thread somewhere aroudn here about them.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't buy their toys because they're MIC. Also, I think they're very expensive. If min. wage in China is 60 cents an hour, why am I paying so much for their toys? I emailed them, asking them if they paid them more or what but nobody has responded.

When I emailed the owner of See Kai Runs about how I felt betrayed they were MIC because it says all over their website and box "Seattle Family!", they said the Mama who owns it is Chinese and pays her employee's a very high wage and offers benefits. Maybe if M & D told me something like that I'd rethink.


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG, that is so cool!


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Darn!! I just bought a M& D wooden fruit and veggie cutting set for dd for X mas. Should I be worried about lead???


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enudely* 
Darn!! I just bought a M& D wooden fruit and veggie cutting set for dd for X mas. Should I be worried about lead???

I was told by the company that they use non-toxic dyes, and that they triple test them.


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Natural Mommy*J* 
I was told by the company that they use non-toxic dyes, and that they triple test them.

Some of the stuff we have from them has chipping paint- actually- I should say USED to have. They were plates and forks and cups.


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

any of the M&D things we had that had paint on them always had the paint chip off
I don't care if it is lead free--I still don't want my kids eating it.









But I do like the puzzles......


----------



## Nillarilla (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh darn. We just bought a mellissa and doug play table for ds for xmas. Maybe I should return it? We have one of their pull toys and ds loves it but yes it does have a slight chip in the paint. I attributed that to the banging on the hard wood floors.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, our stuff is beginning to chip as well, and it's practically brand new.









Does anyone know of any companies that sell wooden toys that the paint does not chip? And isn't made in China? It would also be nice to find some toys that are continuously tested for toxins...


----------



## coop_mom (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Natural Mommy*J* 
Does anyone know of any companies that sell wooden toys that the paint does not chip? And isn't made in China? It would also be nice to find some toys that are continuously tested for toxins...

The paint on Haba toys (mostly made in Germany) seems better, doesn't seem to chip.

--kristin
mom to Simon, 8/30/06


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

I actually complained to them about chipping paint. They said "They have never had that complaint before!"... so they sent us a new product. So far, so good... but if other people are having that issue, maybe keep complaining.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountrylivinmomtoB* 
I actually complained to them about chipping paint. They said "They have never had that complaint before!"... so they sent us a new product.

Same thing happened here, with the same response. I thought it was odd then because we had other M&D toys chip too, not just that one, and I found it hard to believe that it had never happened to anyone else's toys. To hear now that they used the same line on someone else really bugs me! How many times have they said "that's ever happened before"? At least they are kind enough to send a replacement toy, but that's just plain dishonest!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I saw some very cute toys at rosiehippos.com and novanaturals.com
None are painted, they have a plain beeswax finish. The catalogues are soggy I've drooled over them so much!


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

Ya know, the more I hear about the, the less I like them. I recently tossed our two M&D toys because I've got a bad gut feeling about their ethics. We try to avoid MIC because of ethics (except in the case like above, where they people are actually paid well). They don't seem to be all that different from other huge toy manufacturers, and I'm not trusting them at the moment to look out for my child's best interest.

We're not well off at all, but rather than get more M&D toys, we've chosen to get less and just get ones where it's very likely that they're ethically made and plain wood, not painted (Like from Nova Natural)


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilikethedesert* 
Some of the stuff we have from them has chipping paint- actually- I should say USED to have. They were plates and forks and cups.


All our M&D toys had the paint totally flake off too.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AppleCrisp* 
All our M&D toys had the paint totally flake off too.









:

They are really poor quality, IMO.

I like Plan toys, which aren't more expensive than M & D and are made in Thailand from renewable rubberwood. They NEVER chip. Plan toys makes a cutting fruits and vegetables set that my ds LOVES. And here's another of their food sets: http://www.luckykids.com/page/LK/PRO...cat4/PLN_34150

Haba also makes some really nice cloth food (I'm not crazy about the scale of their wooden food).

Melissa and Doug toys don't stand up to any of the reasons why I love wooden toys. They aren't made with love. They don't last generations (or even months!). They aren't nice to look at (chipping paint, etc.). They may as well be made out of plastic.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the fruits and veggies! I'm not really liking the 'modern' look of a lot of the Plan Toys, but I like those


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We've decided to do MiC on a company-by-company basis, and after having researched, there are a few companies whose products are MiC that I'm still comfortable with. M&D is one such company.

We've had no issues with paint peeling (and we have hardwood floors and a toddler who likes to bounce things off it), nor have we had any other issues with the quality.

But maybe we're just lucky here since it sounds like others have had issues with quality.

There aren't a lot of toymakers with manufacturing plants in China that we're okay with, but M&D is one (actually it's one of two US based companies -- all the others are European-based). It's obviously a personal choice, but we've gone from absolutely zero toys MiC to allowing a few, after ensuring the company's safety measures are very high.

Go with your heart and gut on this. If you don't feel comfortable with buying a toy MiC then don't buy it. But I do think there are a handful of companies out there who do still care about children's safety.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

We have a M&D barn that has taken a real beating from the kiddos and hasn't chipped at all.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
They are really poor quality, IMO.

I'm not boycotting them, but I haven't purchased anything from them in years because of this. They're also rather inelegant and clunky. Compared to other wooden toys, their stuff is very crudely made.







Plan Toys and Haba are both MUCH nicer. The Oompa Toys website also carries other brands (Selecta, Vilac, Bajo) that are nice and durable. Not to mention all the wonderful unfinished natural toys from many other sellers like the ones listed on this thread.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

All of dd's M&D play food is chipped. We are replacing most of it.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Still undecided.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
Still undecided.

I kinda am, but not, they have great puzzles with sensory input for ds, and ones with big handles. So I will most probably be buying M&D for christmas.


----------



## mcamy (Aug 23, 2004)

I keep seeing people say that there are some items from M&D that are not made in China, but I have yet to see them.

I went to toys r us today to try to check them out and every M&D item I picked up was made in China. In fact, everything I picked up except some Crayola products were MiC. I was so disheartened.

I was especially surprised to see playdough was made in China!!! Flour is one of the main ingredients in playdough and that is the ingredient that was killing dogs. I immediately came home and threw all playdough out. We will make our own from now on.


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree the quality is not as good as other wooden toys (Plan being one), but I appreciate that M&D is nearly as ubiquitous as Fisher-Price and other plastic toy companies. I'd rather buy a M&D puzzle (even one that makes noise, yuck) or fruits & vegetable set than a plastic equivalent.

Having said that, I think the woods they use are just not very high quality, and I think that's where you get the flaking and the chipping. I think people just *expect* that of a toy, that it will fall apart after a little use, and IMO that's just sad.


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nubianamy* 
I agree the quality is not as good as other wooden toys (Plan being one), but I appreciate that M&D is nearly as ubiquitous as Fisher-Price and other plastic toy companies. I'd rather buy a M&D puzzle (even one that makes noise, yuck) or fruits & vegetable set than a plastic equivalent.

Having said that, I think the woods they use are just not very high quality, and I think that's where you get the flaking and the chipping. I think people just *expect* that of a toy, that it will fall apart after a little use, and IMO that's just sad.









I initially really liked them because they were attractive, simple, and affordable wooden toys that were readily available, as Nubianamy said. We had a band-in-a-box, a pound-a-peg toy, and a set of stacking rings. Not one of them made it past 12 months with my son. All three lost most of the paint, the wood split, and the ring stacker broke into two parts and I found him chewing on the stick. Eek!! His breath had this horrible reek of some kind of wood finish. And the little bittie handle for the cymbals kept coming unscrewed, which was the perfect size for choking.


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AppleCrisp* 
I initially really liked them because they were attractive, simple, and affordable wooden toys that were readily available, as Nubianamy said. We had a band-in-a-box, a pound-a-peg toy, and a set of stacking rings. Not one of them made it past 12 months with my son. All three lost most of the paint, the wood split, and the ring stacker broke into two parts and I found him chewing on the stick. Eek!! His breath had this horrible reek of some kind of wood finish.

nak

a friend of mine bought the band in a box for DS1 and every single thing in it broke with minimal use. i was not pleased.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

I like some of the M& D toys.


----------



## Kwynne (Oct 24, 2005)

I am also boycotting M&D - actually, our family had already done so quite awhile ago, before the big recalls of MIC. We have 3 M&D toys - first vehicles set, (the airplane wing fell off, perfect for choking) a wooden big handle puzzle (made of layers of chipboard or plywood, that began flaking off) and finally, a shape sorter box that seems to be holding up. Even though, we are done with M&D toys.

We only have a few toys as it is, so participating in a boycott is pretty easy for us! We did buy our son a few toys for this xmas, mostly from Canadian and American woodscraft people. They were quite expensive, but since we only purchased a few (and grandparents are also chipping in) I feel they are well worth the money. These toys will last much longer than any M&D items.


----------



## ldsmom06 (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coop_mom* 
The paint on Haba toys (mostly made in Germany) seems better, doesn't seem to chip.

--kristin
mom to Simon, 8/30/06

I had a teether made by haba for my ds when he was 3 months and the paint came off in his mouth and got all over his clothes!!! It was pink paint and I freaked out becasue it looked like bleach on his clothes. I haven't had a problem with any of my M&D stuff.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coop_mom* 
The paint on Haba toys (mostly made in Germany) seems better, doesn't seem to chip.

--kristin
mom to Simon, 8/30/06

Yeah, I noticed our M&D wooden fruit is "technically" wooden... it has a thin layer of pine on the outside but the inside is some flimsy balsa-wood-like substance as if it is shaped and formed pulp or something. Not exactly "solid" wood.







: So...it chips off because the outside is harder than the inside.

But all my expensive german stuff has been thru 3 kids and lasted 12 years so far.... still looks beautiful. I think in the long run...for the duration of childhood, the German stuff is worth it. Ostheimer is best because it is from solid pine, which is more renewable than KinderKram which uses hardwood trees. But both dye with plant dyes for the stain.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountrylivinmomtoB* 
I actually complained to them about chipping paint. They said "They have never had that complaint before!"... so they sent us a new product. So far, so good... but if other people are having that issue, maybe keep complaining.

Thanks for the tip. I just bought a "wiggle worm" clutch toy & it chipped IMMEDIATELY! I will be making a call to the company. BTW it was made in Vietnam, not china







:


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcamy* 
I was especially surprised to see playdough was made in China!!! Flour is one of the main ingredients in playdough and that is the ingredient that was killing dogs. I immediately came home and threw all playdough out. We will make our own from now on.

Whats this about dogs and flour?


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiesue2* 
I believe it is just in conjuction with a Chinese products boycott.

Some of their products are made in Vietnam. I just purchased this weekend two toys one was a clutch catapillar toy and on the box it stated made in Vietnam and that they use non-toxic dyes. I sure hope so. I wish I would have saw this before I bought. It's so scary about all this lead paint stuff!!


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcamy* 
I keep seeing people say that there are some items from M&D that are not made in China, but I have yet to see them.

My mom gave dd a M&D frog pull-toy that was made either in Thailand or Vietnam - can't remember now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ldsmom06* 
I had a teether made by haba for my ds when he was 3 months and the paint came off in his mouth and got all over his clothes!!! It was pink paint and I freaked out becasue it looked like bleach on his clothes. I haven't had a problem with any of my M&D stuff.

I had a similar problem with a haba teether, plus the little bell broke and snapped off - very scary choking hazard. I've also had paint chipping off M&D toys, though - specifically the magnetic farm animals (three segments, go together with magnets). Dd is very hard on toys, though, so I can't say I'm surprised. I hadn't blamed the toy particularly because I'm not sure how you'd get paint to not chip with that kind of abuse. I just took them away and decided to try again when dd's older.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawncayden* 
Whats this about dogs and flour?

There was a rash of pet deaths this past year because the food contained imported ingredients that were tainted with melamine and some other nasty stuff, if I recall. It was mixed in with the wheat I think? So the concern that the flour used in Playdoh might also contain bad stuff is totally understandable.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
Same thing happened here, with the same response. I thought it was odd then because we had other M&D toys chip too, not just that one, and I found it hard to believe that it had never happened to anyone else's toys. To hear now that they used the same line on someone else really bugs me! How many times have they said "that's ever happened before"? At least they are kind enough to send a replacement toy, but that's just plain dishonest!

I dunno how often they use that one. My guess is quite often, though. I have called more than once about problems with chipping paint in their toys. And each time she acted shocked.







They did send replacement toys, though.


----------



## KathleenSLP (May 23, 2004)

Lucky ones here - have several M&D toys with plenty of play time and no chipping. We own other wooden toys as well and the quality matches up to them.


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

DS received a M&D tool set and after playing with it just a day or two the end of the hammer has dents in it. You'd think they'd use a harder wood for a hammer







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

We have a few M&D toys and I think some of them are extremely poor quality. Like, the musical set we have. The xylophone was dented up and paint chipped off within literally, minutes of playing with it and the other instruments haven't held up AT ALL. (We've only had them since July)

I did buy the (sturdy) nesting and stacking blocks yesterday because they look like they will hold up well like the big puzzles (and ds played with them at a friends house and seemed to really like them) but other than that, I won't be buying anymore M&D products.

I would much rather buy less and spend a little more for well, fair-made quality toys.


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

We have had M&D stacking rings for less than a month and the paint is chipping. After that, and reading all this, M&D is out.


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

yikes...glad i read this. i just added a TON of M&D toys to dd's wishlist. i have had mixed results with the handful of MD toys we have, some chip and some don't. the company did replace the chipping ones.

any comments on the M&D blocks?


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

We have a M&D train (not the stacking one but a different one you can't even find online) and some puzzles. None of the paint has chipped so far and he really likes his puzzles.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Darn! I just ordered three puzzles!
I did get a M&D "pound and roll" toy with wooden balls that you pound and it chipped after ONE use!


----------



## MommaSuzi (Jan 9, 2006)

We have a food set and some puzzles that 20 month dd plays with regularly and haven't had a chip on the paint yet. And I think they look rather nice.

I'd say most are almost a year old now.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I saw some very cute toys at rosiehippos.com and novanaturals.com
None are painted, they have a plain beeswax finish. The catalogues are soggy I've drooled over them so much!

















: we are getting the boys 2 things each from Nova because we'd rather pay more for toys that we know are safe


----------



## babelsgp (Mar 6, 2006)

1. We boycott Chinese goods, not just because of lead, so that includes M&D. Honestly in order to trust anything that happens in China I'd have to buy a ticket and see it for myself, which is just sad. We've had many friends coming over here for school, that have told us stories and we just can't participate.

2. When we bought our first M&D product, we opened the package and the paint smell was really strong, we let them air out, and then months later they got wet and chipped, I'm blaming them getting wet.

I'm really glad to hear about See Kai Run, since non-MIC shoes are extremely hard to come by, I may have to bend the rules with this one. But dh and I will have to research in detail and discuss it.

We just pay more and buy a lot less, right now at 2 it isn't an issue.


----------



## MommaSuzi (Jan 9, 2006)

This is a genuine question- how does anyone "know" that any brand of toy is safe? (ie. Nova, Haba, etc.) I know that EU has very strict standards, but how do you know that they are being met?
I'm asking because this has truly been a question I've wrestled with. I've wondered if I am really doing any benefit by purchasing more expensive products just because of the belief that they "must" be safe.

Thanks for any help/perspective anyone can offer!


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

That is a good question and unless you visit each company, there really is no way to know other than trusting what you read. I tend to make lots of my own simple toys and those I buy tend to be hand made or at least simple in nature without a lot of bells and whistles AND PAINT!!! We've done that from the start so my girls don't miss the small parts and many pieces that tend to come from plastic mass produced toys.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Can I just say... their stuff is of very poor quality. I'm not boycotting them, I will just never buy again. The fridge magnets totally disintegrated when DD chewed on them, the blocks for the train chipped and the paint rubbed off, same with the beads.


----------

